#ubuntu-news 2009-05-09
<tyche> nixternal: Would you happen to know who I should talk to about the servers for https;//wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<cody-somerville> tyche, what do you need?
<tyche> I was working on the UWN.  During a save, I got a "Proxy Error" from Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at wiki.ubuntu.com Port 443
<tyche> we've had problems (as in slow response from the servers) for quite a while.  But if it's now turning into errors, I was wondering what the cause was, and how it could be fixed.
<tyche> I can give you the entire error message, if that would help you. (It would be a minor flood)
<cody-somerville> file an rt ticket
<tyche> Where?
<nixternal> rt@ what was the rest there? :)
<nixternal> tyche: I would point my finger at newz2000 as he might know where to go if it continues
<tyche> So . . . rt@wiki.ubuntu.com.  And I'll see if I can get ahold of newz2000 in the near future.  It's one thing for saving for the UWN to be slow.  But this is the first time it told me that "The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server."
<tyche> Thanks, guys
<tyche> Message away.  I'll get ahold of newz2000 as soon as he shows up.
<MTecknology> tyche: I didn't know there was @wiki.ubuntu.com, I always thought there was just @ubuntu.com
<tyche> MTecknology: It's what runs the UWN and a lot of other services.
<tyche> Including individual wiki pages.  There's a lot of potential for overloading the servers with a situation like that.
<MTecknology> tyche: I meant for the rt addy
<tyche> That's what I was given.
<tyche> And it hasn't bounced yet.
<nhandler> tyche: I'm not seeing it on rt.ubuntu.com. I would send it to rt@ubuntu.com
<tyche> OK
<tyche> Sent
#ubuntu-news 2009-05-10
<tyche> newz2000:
<tyche> Jeff_Martin: ping
<nhandler> Hey everyone. What can I do to help with the UWN today?
<tyche> Morning, nhandler.  You're up early today.
<tyche> Well, at the risk of causing some confusion, there's a couple of entries in "The Planet" section.
<tyche> johnc4510's not contacted me yesterday or this morning, so I think it's possible that he doesn't have electricity or a network hookup in Joplin.
<nhandler> So should I just sumarize those blog articles?
<tyche> Oh, and don't forget to put your name in the credits at the bottom of the UWN.
<tyche> Yep.
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> Holler if something confuses you.
<tyche> And thanks.
<tyche> With johnc4510 out, it means that I've got to act like an overseer and end up publishing this myself.
 * nhandler looks through his inbox to try to find the last time someone other than johnc4510 sent out the email
<tyche> You're going to have to look a LONG ways back.
<tyche> I've had to do this twice, now, and was never really trained for it. All I've got is a cheat-sheet to go by. And THAT'S scary. Hee hee
<nhandler> tyche: Dustin's blog post has 2 lists that have some important information in them. However, if I include them in list form, they make the article look a little long. Should I convert them to sentence form instead? Or can I leave them as they are?
<tyche> I haven't left you alone.  I'm looking.
<tyche> Explaining the name change I don't think needs to be put in the summary, other than noticing that he has his reasons
<tyche> The "In the byobu 2.x series" section can be included as a list.
<tyche> The Updating Links can be noted, but I don't think it needs to be actually included.
<tyche> Any of that make sense?
<nhandler> Yeah, most of that is what I did (see the UWN wiki). I'll convert the links to sentence form since I think they should be included for people following the project
<tyche> I know johnc4510 calls them summaries.  I've always called them teasers.  The purpose is to get people to go to the link for the rest of the information.  You just have to give them enough to be excited about it.
<tyche> Yep.  I don't think that'll be too long.
<nhandler> I haven't seen this too much in Ubuntu, but on Planet Debian, almost all of the developers are switching to more secure gpg keys (2048 instead of 1024). Do you think it is worth mentioning this somewhere?
<tyche> Only if it comes up in an article.
<nhandler> It has been in a LOT of blog posts on Planet Debian, just not on Planet Ubuntu
<tyche> I've no doubt.  We're in a strange position, though.  First, our thrust is Ubuntu (at least for the UWN).  That doesn't stop us from reporting about others, but it's usually as how they impact or contrast with Ubuntu.
<tyche> Second, we don't really editorialize.  We've talked about it a few times (John, Nick and I) and felt that it would cause more problems than it would solve.
<nhandler> I guess you might be right. Although this does impact Ubuntu since we also use GPG keys on Launchpad to verify identities
<tyche> then get someone to blog about the joys of 2048 strong gpg keys.  Hee hee
<tyche> That's one other thing about the UWN.  We don't usually put in entries or articles that we've generated ourselves.  That way, no one can say that we're trying to blow our own horn or are using the UWN for our own purposes.
<tyche> It's a thin line we walk.  But a fun one.
<nhandler> The mrooney article is up
<tyche> Just read it (I've been busy in other areas.  Sorry)  Looks good
<tyche> The only thing I might do with the Dustin Kirkland article is to bullet point the links.  Yes, it might make it look larger, but I think they need to be isolated out more.
<tyche> Want to handle that for me?
<tyche> (I know, I said not to before.  But on looking at it I realized my mistake)
<nhandler> Sure, I can revert that change ;)
<nhandler> Done
<tyche> Just got back to looking.  VERY good.  Thanks.
<tyche> You're catching on to this very quickly.  I'm impressed.
<nhandler> Thank you tyche
<nhandler> tyche: How is the UWN coming along? Need any last-minute help?
<tyche> Yea, I can't post to the forums.  I have the file available, but am not authorized to add it.
<tyche> And THANKS for asking.  Hee hee
<nhandler> tyche: I know a few moderators, send me the file and I'll get it added
<tyche> OK.  Do I have your address? I don't think so.  PM me it, if you would please.
<tyche> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 141 is published.  A BIG thanks to the UWN Team for all it's support and help while johnc4510 was out of contact.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue141
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-10
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #192 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue192
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-12
<joey>  >> UDS Session for the new team, NOW <<
<joey>  >> UDS Session for the new team, NOW <<
<joey>  >> UDS Session for the new team, NOW <<
<joey> cocobolo-3
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-13
<akgraner> nhandler, ping
<nhandler> akgraner: pong
<akgraner> hey
<beuno> 08:34 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Flags +votiA were set on UbuntuIrcCouncil in #ubuntu-news.
<Pici> ty :)
<beuno> 08:35 <beuno> set #ubuntu-news founder akgraner
<beuno> 08:35 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- akgraner can now take ownership of #ubuntu-news.
<beuno> 08:35 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- In order to complete the transfer, akgraner must perform the
<beuno>           following command:
<beuno> 08:35 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)-    /msg ChanServ SET #ubuntu-news FOUNDER akgraner
<beuno> 08:35 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- After that command is issued, the channel will be transferred.
 * beuno waves at akgraner 
<joey> beuno: any chance I could entice you to add me as a SOP ?
<joey> beuno: I can fix the flags at least then
<beuno> joey, I will mindlessly do what you tell me to
<beuno> joey, what would be chanserv's magic incantation for that?
<joey> beuno: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-news add joey sop
<beuno> -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Flags +voOtsriA were set on Rinchen in #ubuntu-news.
<joey> super thanks beuno.
<beuno> I like that chanserv remembers your old nickname!
 * joey looks up the irc council settings that need to be applied...
<beuno> joey, didn't I already do that?  ^^^
<joey> oh, so you did
<joey> tired of having to switch channels to find out what chanserv said :-)
<beuno> heh
<joey> so a question for beuno / akgraner .... access rights for burgundavia ... is he still here? that's cory's little bro isn't it?
<beuno> no, that's Cory
<beuno> I haven't seen him in years
<joey> beuno: ok. only the founder can remove him from the access list
<joey> looks like we're good beuno... thanks for the help
<joey> great UDS
<joey> despite the endless rain
<beuno> well, that's kind of part of the package with Belgium
<beuno> I loved there for 5 years, saw the sun twice
<beuno> one time may of been on TV
<IdleOne> haha
<akgraner> thanks beuno :-)
<akgraner> beuno, joey ahhhh thinks have been a little nuts here... wow
<MTecknology> 16:15 local
<MTecknology> Is that UTC?
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-14
<akgraner_> johnc4510, ping
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-15
<MTecknology> echowarp: Thanks for everything you're working on :D
<echowarp> no problem
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-16
<akgraner> Good Morning!
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-10
<highvoltage> nhandler: are you at UDS?
<highvoltage> akgraner: if you have a moment (at any time), could we talk about UWN a bit more?
<nhandler> highvoltage: No
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-11
<highvoltage> hey everyone. could it be possible to target uwn#220 for the 23rd? I'm really serious about doing what it takes to get UWN going again
<nhandler> highvoltage: I'm not sure what you guys normally do for Memorial Day (the following week), but that would work a LOT better for me as I'll be done with classes, have half a day friday, the weekend, and all day Monday to help out. However, I could probably try and make some time to help out for a release on the 23rd
<highvoltage> nhandler: I'm not sure what we do either, but I guess that's a good idea
<pleia2> I'm out of town on weekends through the end of May, so memorial day weekend doesn't work at all for me
<pleia2> or the 23rd :)
<pleia2> I was going with the plan of relaunch in june
<pleia2> akgraner: can you wrangle the UWN session to be an hour earlier? it currently conflicts with the governance session on friday
<pleia2> highvoltage: will you be attending the UWN session here?
<highvoltage> pleia2: yes, what time is it again?
<highvoltage> (ah friday, ok)
<pleia2> highvoltage: well I'm trying to get it changed because there is currently another community conflict :) but friday afternoon
<highvoltage> pleia2: ok
 * highvoltage is slightly scared of stepping on some toes but we have the resources so there's really no reason not to get things going again
<pleia2> highvoltage: probably would be good if you attend the UWN session with us so we can get all our ducks in a row as far as how we want to go about making it easier to put together
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll check and seee
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you! <3
<highvoltage> pleia2: *nod*
<akgraner> I'll get back to you this afternoon after I talk to jono and Michelle - the schedule is full so moving stuff breaks other things...
<akgraner> highvoltage, I am sorry if I made you feel like you were stepping on my toes...not my intent
<pleia2> akgraner: friday afternoon seems to have a lot of empty rooms, hopefully we can snag one :)
<highvoltage> akgraner: thanks, and no problem
<akgraner> pleia2, some show empty but there is really something there :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: ah, gotcha
<akgraner> So I'll work on that..
<nhandler> pleia2: As always, feel free to toss any work items you feel are appropriate my way
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-12
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks :)
<akgraner> oh news session for tomorrow has been moved up an hour
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!  you rock!
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-13
<highvoltage> akgraner: http://jonathancarter.org/2011/05/11/ubuntu-weekly-news-revival/ - I hope you're happy now.
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-15
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: o/
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going holstein ? :)
<holstein> not bad at all
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear :)
<holstein> getting ready to head out to the gig
<MrChrisDruif> I tried to send an email to the team to add a meeting to the Fridge, but even after I became a member it still needed get approval?
<MrChrisDruif> Gig?
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: hmmm
<holstein> maybe, akgraner would know?
 * holstein is a musician
<holstein> i gotta drive to work :)
<MrChrisDruif> I dunno, but it's kinda short notice, so I wanted a swift response :P
<MrChrisDruif> You can live of your music? Awesome :D
<holstein> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck with your gig :)
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner seems to be away? holstein; got any other suggestions?
<holstein> thanks
<holstein> nhandler: ?
<holstein> maybe Daviey
<MrChrisDruif> His name is also gray :(
<holstein> :/
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, he seems active :)
<MrChrisDruif> Daviey; awake? :)
<holstein> they did a new article for me here
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/pictures/press.jpg
<holstein> ive been bragging about it for a bit now ;)
<holstein> i did get a couple nice unsolicited quotes
<MrChrisDruif> Jazz? Awesome. And you play the contra-bass?
<holstein> i play other stuff too
<holstein> but thats what i play professionally
<holstein> *usually
<MrChrisDruif> Nice :)
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: i would probably email akgraner straight up
<holstein> and ask her to forward it maybe?
<holstein> since you are in a time crunch
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it's next Tuesday and I want to send out an email to announce the final time etc...
<MrChrisDruif> And location
<MrChrisDruif> Amber is akgraner?
<MrChrisDruif> ...she got like 3 email addresses...and I don't want to spam her...
<holstein> i dont want to speak for her
<holstein> but, if its something urgent like that
<holstein> i dont think she would mind
<holstein> if theres one @gmail
<holstein> thats the one i use for her
<MrChrisDruif> I'll try that, thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> So...send :)
<pleia2> when you add something to the fridge calendar it should email the calendar admins (nhandler, akgraner, maybe others) and they approve it
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar describes how to add things
<pleia2> (sorry if you already did this)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; No, I didn't...just started to figure out how to do all of this (first time)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks for the link :)
<pleia2> sure, that's all you need to do to "reserve" -meeting :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yay, learned new admin skills :P
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; Should I link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Docs or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Docs#Meeting%20Agenda ?
<pleia2> I usually link to meeting agendas, it's up to you
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; It's both to the same page only the second jumps right to the agenda
<MrChrisDruif> To the right header*
<pleia2> yeah, whichever you like, the link is just so people know what the meeting is about
<pleia2> knowing what team it is is helpful, knowing the agenda is helpful too
<pleia2> so it's whatever you want to tell people :)
<MrChrisDruif> ....hmmm, it shows twice in the Fridge? :-/
<pleia2> I only see it once
<MrChrisDruif> You don't see Beginners Team Wiki Focus Group Meeting?
<pleia2> I see it
<MrChrisDruif> As "Beginners Team Wiki FG Meeting" is the one I created...
<pleia2> looks good :)
<pleia2> Beginners Team Wiki Focus Group Meeting
<pleia2> Tue, May 17, 9pm – 10pm
<pleia2> oh, it looks like chris@chrisjohnston.org
<pleia2> made one?
<pleia2> did you ask him to add it?
<pleia2> wait, that's for the 17th
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but it appeared simultaneously with mine :-/
<pleia2> yours hasn't been approved yet
<MrChrisDruif> So is mine pleia2
<MrChrisDruif> ....:-/
<pleia2> you only want one person to add it :) so if cjohnston already added it you don't need to
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't know cjohnston added it? :-/
<pleia2> that's what I meant above by confirm there are no conflicts
<pleia2> you'll want to look at whatever day you're adding to to make sure nothing else is at that time, if you had looked you would have seen it was already on there and so you wouldn't need to add it
<pleia2> so you might want to delete yours and /msg cjohnston to update the agenda
<pleia2> er, update the entry with the agenda :)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; When I started on adding it...there was no conflict <_<"
<pleia2> ah, ok
<pleia2> cjohnston: can you update your entry, please?
<pleia2> anyway, it's on the caledar so you're good, we'll get the addition of the link sorted when cjohnston wakes up
<MrChrisDruif> That would be great :)
<MrChrisDruif> I can email the lists about the meeting now :)
 * pleia2 nods
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; So I need to remove my entry in the Fridge?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: that would be best, yeah
<pleia2> that way it doesn't get approved and then we have duplicates
<MrChrisDruif> Removed
<MrChrisDruif> I still don't know how cjohnston knew about the meeting time :-/
<cjohnston> What's the agenda
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Docs#Meeting%20Agenda
<cjohnston> ty
<pleia2> thanks cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: you sent an email
<cjohnston> Are you wanting a link to the agenda, or to have the agenda
<cjohnston> pleia2: the little guy is acting out today, we think cause we were gone for so long
<pleia2> cjohnston: aw
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston; I didn't know how it all went with added a entry in the Fridge etc..
<cjohnston> thats fine
<pleia2> I'd just add: Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Docs#Meeting%20Agenda
<MrChrisDruif> And even the second attempt caused a reply that it needed to be approved by mods...
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yeah, that list gets spammed to death so it can't be open to the whole world
<cjohnston> done
<pleia2> I approved your msg eventually ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<pleia2> cjohnston: my cats are just being extra snuggly, I should go away more often!
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston mumbles about not liking cat
 * cjohnston mumbles about not liking cats
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-07
<pleia2> ok, getting this release out the door
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue264
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: ping now i have time ;)
<benonsoftware> Silverlion: He is in bed :P
<passstab> i don't know if this fits
<passstab> but i think it's interesting
<passstab> and Ubuntu related http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120507#opinion
<passstab> so i won't put it up but maybe someone who knows the rules should
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: ping, please join #ubuntu-uds-room-201
<pleia2> thanks passstab, I'll take a look in a bit (UDS is this week, busy busy :))
<passstab> is about an unscientific study of what "normal people" think of different distros websites
<passstab> fedora vs ubuntu vs debian
<passstab> but i doubt that it fits
<MrChrisDruif> passstab; I found it an interesting read, I believe we have a section for that in UWN
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-08
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: did you manage to swap with someone?
<Silverlion> hey Sniper435
<Sniper435> hey
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; YAY!
<Unit193> She's busy. ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; I know, that was tje YAY for
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: in the DA Team Plans for Q session?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<dholbach> room 201
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-09
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: still downstairs?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ofc
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: ask philip if he wants one of those nice keyrings
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: he is not down here.... no idea where he is
<bkerensa> maybe sleeping?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: when you get upstairs :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I will ask him and let u know
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<Silverlion> hi every1
<Silverlion> hey holstein
<holstein> Silverlion: \o/
<silverlion> hey there!
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-10
<SilverLion> hey D
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: ping
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: Hi! now you can tell me what were you talking about.
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: I pinged you because i was invited to a live on air interview and thought you would have been interested ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: oh, I'm sorry :( I was asleep by that tie
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: no need to worry. there will be another chance after publication of my articles in the magazine
<JoseeAntonioR> Great! :)
<SilverLion> gotta run! gn8
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-06
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR: Meh the New Members and Developers section is empty…
<smartboyhw_> There should be 4 new members this week
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw_: we will work on that, but I will ask you to be patient, akgraner and I are alone this couple weeks and we have loads of work.
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR: Cheers
<akgraner> smartboyhw_, do you have the link to the announcement?
<akgraner> feel free to add it
<smartboyhw_> akgraner: OK 5-10 min. later
<akgraner> k thanks
<smartboyhw_> akgraner: Done
<akgraner> thanks - was this sent anywhere else besides the newsteam mailing list?
<smartboyhw_> akgraner: dunno… let me check
<smartboyhw_> membership board, CC and the successful applicants
<akgraner> Can you snag the link to the membership board please
<smartboyhw_> akgraner: ?
<akgraner> hmm - nm that one will work
 * smartboyhw_ doesn't understand
<akgraner> Nevermind - the new team mailing list will work
<smartboyhw_> akgraner: :)
<akgraner> Still need 4 more summaries written  - I'l do them at lunch if no one else can.  Thanks
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, can you look through 315 on the wiki?
<akgraner> I need to move some more information into General Community news and build In This Issue - but everything is moved over, stats, updates  and security are all moved over
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hmm?
<JoseeAntonioR> through 315?
<akgraner> over/though/review
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue315
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh, gotcha now
<akgraner> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: checked, looks good, did some minor changes
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Ok - I'll move a couple of things - can you publish once I do as I have to be at the gym in about 30 minutes
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, no worries :)
<akgraner> I'll do the forums, social media, and approve the Fridge when I get back.  Thanks :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: ping
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: No unexpected broken links detected.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: great, thanks!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, it's all yours  - look back over it one more time - I just left the articles where they were :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: great, will publish in a while!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, and remove the work in Progess and publish away :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: let me know once you're back, as I need email permissions to get this published
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be back in around an hour
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'm back
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, working on releasing on 2 mins!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Let's do a hangout tomorrow  and or Thursday for anyone who wants to learn how/where to get links and information to add to UWN - this way we can add links during the week and I can walk anyone who wants to get involved learn how todo  so with some hands on training
<JoseeAntonioR> sure!
<JoseeAntonioR> at ubuntuonair?
<JoseeAntonioR> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue315
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, where ever you want me to do that at
<JoseeAntonioR> we can do a 30-mins session at ubuntuonair, or maybe 1h
<JoseeAntonioR> is 4pm your time ok for it?
<akgraner> just email the volunteers list (bcc) and let them knowincase some summary writers or editors would like to move to finding the links etc
<akgraner> Sure that will work
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so tomorrow 4pm your time (3pm mine, 8pm UTC)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: fridge post submitted for review
<akgraner> can you send me a calendar invite once you have it set up to akgraner@linaro.org - I'll put an outline together tonight and make sure to share it publicly so anyone who attends can have access to the gdoc and or wiki page
<JoseeAntonioR> doing that now
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-07
<JoseeAntonioR> and invite sent
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Forums, Fridge - Facebook, and Google+ done will tweet in just a sec
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<akgraner> Thanks JoseeAntonioR  :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I shared the Newsletter and promoted the Hangout for tomorrow - you'll be there with me right  - like you'll invite me and all that jazz?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep! I'll be hosting
<akgraner> I owe pleia2 like a case or something of some really awesome beer next time I see her
<akgraner> I'm going to start a pleia2 is awesome  beer fund :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Do you need a blurb from me about this or anything?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I need a quick intro for you
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, see email - if you need more info let me know
<akgraner> I don't want it to be about me, but about the content, but if you need my bio let me know and I'll send you a couple lines or something
<JoseeAntonioR> I was about to say that
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ready in 30-40 mins?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thenk :)
<JoseeAntonioR> then*
<akgraner> I suck at screen sharing
<akgraner> so I'll just have links ready
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, no worries
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Check out the Google doc now :-)
<akgraner> I'll do this again tomorrow afternoon for anyone who wants to help and get feedback on the spot
<JoseeAntonioR> great!
<akgraner> Hey there are links on the gdoc that need summarizing now if anyone wants to get started ahead of time :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I need to run for a while, see you guys later!
<Sarger001> I need the google docs page again.
<holstein> Sarger001: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf ? from the /topic?
<Sarger001> Ah it's there
<holstein> Sarger001: cheers :)
<Sarger001> :D
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-09
<TravLR> Hi, does anyone know which devices Canonical plans to use in its release of Ubuntu Phone, if any?
<toddy> TravLR: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices – I think there is the information you need.
<TravLR> Perfect. Thanks, toddy.
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-10
<akgraner> I'm adding the EOL announcements to the Fridge now
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-12
<dee> Hello
<smartboyhw_> Hello dee
<dee> Does someone know how to add a new event on the Fridge calendar: http://fridge.ubuntu.com//calendars/ ?
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: ping
<dee> JoseeAntonioR: hi Josee
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: hey, let me grab a link with instructions :)
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar#Adding_Events_to_the_Calendar
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: may I ask what is the event?
<dee> JoseeAntonioR: German Ubucon in October: http://ubucon.de/2013/
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I don't think that'll fit on the fridge
<smartboyhw_> dee: LoCo event will be better
<smartboyhw_> loco.ubuntu.com
<dee> ah, okay. so the Fridge will not hold the worldwide Loco Events?
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: nope, fridge calendar is for team meetings
<dee> ah okay.
<JoseeAntonioR> but yes, loco.ubuntu.com would be a great way to have an 'official' link to an event
<dee> yes, in loco.ubuntu.com (or on the German subsite of it) there is a news already.
<JoseeAntonioR> great then :)
<dee> Could you (or somebody else) post a news in the UWN that we a have such an event?
<dee> or is it too early?
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: sure thing!
<JoseeAntonioR> it's fine
<JoseeAntonioR> I just need a planet post or something
<dee> English or German?
<JoseeAntonioR> english
<JoseeAntonioR> if you can't post on the planet, I'd be happy to post on your behalf if you give me the post
<dee> My blog or the Ubucon blog is only on the German planet because we only post German news.
<smartboyhw_> dee: Are you a Ubuntu member?
<JoseeAntonioR> looks like not
<dee> smartboyhw_: nope.
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: if you email me the blog post I can post it on planet.ubuntu.com for you and include it on the UWN
<dee> "only" Ubuntu LoCo Member.
<dee> JoseeAntonioR: okay, I have you mail adress and will write you later.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then, I'll PM it just in case
<JoseeAntonioR> dee: did you get the PM?
<dee> JoseeAntonioR: yes, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-05
<pleia2> jose: I bullet-pointed blogosphere again, but you'll need to handle all wiki stuff, am on a plane and the internet times out when I try to edit wiki pages :)
<pleia2> also did quick grammar and content review, looks good
<jose> pleia2: no prob, was going to do stats and email editors in 15
<pleia2> ta!
<jose> np :)
<jose> working on wiki and stats
<jose> email off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-06
<jose> now that I'm back alive, will work in publishing in ~15-30
<jose> working on releasing
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue366
<jose> Unit193: mind link checking?
 * jose completely forgot :(
<Unit193> jose: https://bryanquigley.com has an expired cert, everything else looks pretty good.
<jose> oh, well, I think we can handle it :P
<jose> thank you!
<jose> hmm, looks renewed to me
<jose> 20th april
<Unit193> Whoops, didn't look close enough, "Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority." chains it oddly.
<jose> :P
<jose> well, thank you! :)
<Unit193> Sure.
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-07
 * PaulW2U thinks it's going to be a slow news week - so far just two stories and an updated team meeting </shrug>
<Pendulum> that's not always bad. But there are still a couple days left in the week, as well ;)
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-10
<ut_maito> #ubuntu
<ut_maito> あれ？
<holstein> !jp
<jose> holstein: I think we don't have any bots around (apart from Unit193)
<holstein> lol
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<holstein> jose: i just thought we had the same treatment
<holstein> not that we need one
<Unit193> I think ubot2 was here.
<jose> :P
<jose> yeah, he's down
<Unit193> I know.
<jose> email sent to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-11
<PaulW2U> jose: Looks like no-one took up your offer to write summaries this week. Any I've done them all myself except the one that Diego started which still needs a little work. Otherwise, all done.
<jose> PaulW2U: you are awesome! thanks a lot!
<PaulW2U> it's not the first time  :o(
<jose> I always try to get to them on Sunday afternoons, my Saturdays are crazy (I now have classes on Sat :( )
<PaulW2U> I know you have lots of other things to do but what about all the others that never show up?
<jose> I'm not sure, they signed up but I have no clue about when
<jose> they may not be around anymore? but I'd suppose we would get an email from them in that case
<PaulW2U> Last article done. Ready to go whenever you want to. I hope schlopo turns up to proof read. Otherwise I'll have to proof read my own summaries too ;)
<jose> haha, I'll help with that now
<jose> I think we want to wait until 23:59 UTC so we don't miss anything on Sundays
<jose> but going through your summaries now!
<PaulW2U> Yeah, if I spot anything new on my RSS reader, I'll add that to the .doc. Bye for now.
<jose> have a good day!
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-04
<pleia2> going to start copying over some sections so it's more clear what we have left to do
<pleia2> ahoneybun: remember to add your name to the doc :)
<ahoneybun> thanks pleia2
 * pleia2 gets to summary writing
<pleia2> k, only 6 more to go
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I'll do planet ones :)
 * pleia2 stays out of in the press
<pleia2> actually, I'll do in the press and canonical
 * ahoneybun has no idea what topic he is in, he just finds a summary to write and goes to town
<pleia2> hehe
<ahoneybun> I count 2 left
<ahoneybun> 1
<pleia2> yeah, looks like just dholbach's
<ahoneybun> flip a coin?
<ahoneybun> lol
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I can finish up
<pleia2> thanks for your help :)
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I've been reading a few articles about dealing with long flights lol
<ahoneybun> most of them say to charge your devices and download movies, shows, and music lol
<pleia2> ahoneybun: what airline are you taking?
<ahoneybun> TAP
<pleia2> ah, 3 star, yeah definitely load up some entertainment :)
<ahoneybun> that bad huh
<pleia2> the interenet tells me they do have in flight entertainment, which is better than US domestic carriers, but your pickings will be quite slim
<ahoneybun> the internet tells me they have no damn wi-fi
<pleia2> USAirways has no entertainment, American has shared movie for everyone on several screens throughout the cabin
<ahoneybun> XD
<pleia2> alas, most trans-atlantic flights lack wifi
<pleia2> Delta is deploying it, Lufthansa has it in many planes, but it's tough over the oceans
<ahoneybun> yea damn government keeping the good tech to them selfs
<pleia2> it's just expensive and not very good because satellites :)
<ahoneybun> I was looking for the cheapest flight so what can I expect
<pleia2> I read a lot on planes
<ahoneybun> I have a few books I need to read
<ahoneybun> *should
<ahoneybun> just can't get myselft to do because of YouTube
<pleia2> see? no youtube on plane! read books!
<ahoneybun> yea I have this really good book on religion,
<ahoneybun> just has pretty big words and concepts
<pleia2> alright, UWN sent off to editors
<pleia2> I'll try to do a closer editorial review tomorrow, my eyes are tired now
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> what is the difference in time pleia2
<pleia2> here or in spain?
<ahoneybun> here
<pleia2> it's almost 7pm here
<ahoneybun> it is 6+ to be in spain
<ahoneybun> oh 3 hours
<ahoneybun> almost 10 here
 * pleia2 nods
<ahoneybun> night pleia2
<pleia2> night :)
 * pleia2 prep for loco team meeting \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: pleia2 if anyone has a svg of the vervet mascot to share I would be very thankful
<mhall119> ahoneybun: have you contacted canonical marketing?
<MooDoo> howdy all
<pleia2> I emailed the guys at canonical who helped me last time, fingers crossed they're still there
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> great, thanks
<ahoneybun> mhall119: no clue there email, but I have found a orange png file from the installer
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if that's high enough resolution for you, great
<pleia2> yeah, the installer is where I grab the png from, but difficult to resize nicely
<mhall119> ahoneybun: otherwise, I can get you Rupinder's email, she's the one I usually go to for things like that
<pleia2> I sent an email to Tom Macfarlane and John Lea
<ahoneybun> mhall119: that would be great to have either way, would be better to have the svg for making a shirt design
<ahoneybun> I just saw that email pleia2, thanks for CCing me
<pleia2> sure
<ahoneybun> pleia2: around?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: hey
<ahoneybun> are you doing the Ubuntu Women Session?
<ahoneybun> or taking  a part in it?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: no, I haven't been involved with the project in quite some time
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<pleia2> I thin belkinsa is running it
<pleia2> think
<ahoneybun> yea they are
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to see if they will switch timeslots with the Plasma 5 Demo
<pleia2> ah :)
<pleia2> I don't think she's announced on list yet, so probably still possible
<pleia2> if it works with her schedule
<ahoneybun> ok cool
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-05
<ahoneybun> pleia2: http://imgur.com/lkCqDiy
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 415 for the week April 27 - May 3, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue415
<pleia2> ahoneybun: ooh, working on docs?
<ahoneybun> trying to theme the docs.kubuntu.org like docs.xubuntu.org :)
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Hah, nice.  Talked to knome or checked out the branch?
<pleia2> cool
<ahoneybun> Unit193: I've looked at the core html and css
<Unit193> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ is 404'ing, pleia2.
<pleia2> that's irritating
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> wow, all the calendars are gone
 * pleia2 loads up email for new ticket
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/05/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-415/
<pleia2> sigh
<pleia2> all broken
 * Unit193 didn't do it!
<Unit193> I guess that's an unexpected find though.
<pleia2> rewrites probably got eaten during some upgrade
<Unit193> ahoneybun: By all means, link me when you're done?
<ahoneybun> Unit193: I doubt it will be today as it is 9:30 pm here
<Unit193> Sure, but I don't plan on quitting IRC in the next 3 weeks. :)
<pleia2> s/weeks/decades
<Unit193> >_>
<Unit193> I'll have to quit the client for the next system reboot!
<pleia2> oh, that :)
<ahoneybun> Unit193: so you want to see the end result?
<Unit193> Of course.
<ahoneybun> ok :)
<ahoneybun> Unit193: wait what branch>
<Unit193> Pardon, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> ] <Unit193> ahoneybun: Hah, nice.  Talked to knome or checked out the branch?
<Unit193> Was simply asking about lp:xubuntu-docs.
<Unit193> (I have autobuilds https://unit193.net/xubuntu/docs/)
<ahoneybun> thanks I'll lookk at it now
<MooDoo> howdy all
<pleia2> Unit193: they were pretty quick with that 404 fix, only took them an hour, all is well :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yay, we got the SVGs!
<ahoneybun> yes :)
<Unit193> Great.
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-06
<ahoneybun> pleia2 is making me want to make a home server again https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/17301499786/
<ahoneybun> its always just getting bigger hard drive for a old machine I have laying around
<pleia2> computermachines <3
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-09
 * PaulW2U making good progress this week - just seven summaries to go
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-10
 * PaulW2U summaries to go - 5
<PaulW2U> summaries finished
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U
<pleia2> this is a good issue <3
<PaulW2U> Yes, more community, less Canonical :)
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 unhelpfully adds two more press articles
<pleia2> I can write summaries after doing stats ;)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue416
<pleia2> and sent to the editors early \o/
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~gustavosantaremsilva borked, http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Ubuntu-15-10-to-Be-Called-Wily-Werewolf-ff480096.shtml borken.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gsilva that's what he links to even.
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~gsilvapt there
<PaulW2U> Unit193: Fixed both links. Try again?
<Unit193> Oh right.  Yep, just the usual now, PaulW2U.
<PaulW2U> Thanks
<ahoneybun> pleia2: hello
<pleia2> o/ ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> check this out: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2SGJCQ1YxRE1IaUU/view?usp=sharing
<pleia2> what is it?
<ahoneybun> a talk for SELF I'm thinking of doing
<pleia2> ah
<ahoneybun> about Documentation
<pleia2> might be worth discussing with the broader ubuntu-doc community, but I think consolidation would be tough sell
<pleia2> each team already has contributors who are well-versed in their specific formats, and Ubuntu still pulls a fair amount from Gnome (which is why they use Mallard)
<pleia2> it's a lot of work to move to a new format, and I just don't see the teams having it
<ahoneybun> Mallard?
<pleia2> ubuntu desktop docs are written in Mallard
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I've been focusing on online formats
<pleia2> ubuntu server is still in docbook (same as xubuntu)
<ahoneybun> I have xubuntu as xml
<ahoneybun> must be docbook = xml
<pleia2> docbook is a type of xml
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/index.html <-- official online desktop docs generated from Mallard
<ahoneybun> thanks or the correction
<pleia2> just like docs.xubuntu.org are generated from docbook
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Deskop Docs - Mallard = HTML
<pleia2> help.ubuntu.com/community/ is a moinmoin wiki, but most of it isn't well maintained and the docs team doesn't see it as a priority
<pleia2> well, Mallard, DocBook, LaTeX, etc can all generate HTML
<ahoneybun> Xubuntu - DocBook
<pleia2> Ubuntu Desktop Docs: Mallard
<pleia2> Ubuntu Server Docs: DocBook
<pleia2> Xubuntu Docs: DocBook
<ahoneybun> I've been looking at Sphinx and reStructuredText
<ahoneybun> since it can be outputed at HTML, PDF, and eBook
<pleia2> that's what OpenStack is moving toward, but there are a lot of paid people working on doing the transition from DocBook, it's a huge project that's taking them months
<Unit193> Sphinx is used by a lot of Python projects.
<pleia2> DocBook can too :) that's how the server docs are relased
<pleia2> Unit193: yeah
<ahoneybun> the main reason I see using a single language is that many projects can help each other out
<ahoneybun> using one language contributation is much easier
<pleia2> ahoneybun: again, a discussion for #ubuntu-doc, but transitioning to that is a huge, huge project
<pleia2> it may be easier, but you need buy in from everyone involved, and it's a ton of work :(
<ahoneybun> oh did not know you meant to move it over ther
<pleia2> it's particularly hard for Ubuntu desktop docs since they still copy stuff over from Gnome+Mallard, so every cycle there's the extra work of translating to RST
<pleia2> in addition to the initial transition, which all teams would have to do
<pleia2> they struggle to have enough volunteers to even review documentation for updates, let alone all that other work
<ahoneybun> whois pleia2
<ahoneybun> lol
<Unit193> /
<ahoneybun> got it thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Heh. :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-09
<tsimonq2> updated http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/ to have Yakkety release schedule, nobody did it for Xenial and AFAIK Wily, and nobody did it yet for Yakkety so I thought it would be beneficial to do it
<tsimonq2> I'll update it if the release schedule changes but it's good to have
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah I was out literally all weekend
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-14
<pleia2> newsletter cobbled together, sent link to summary writers
<pleia2> it's a big one since we didn't release last week, so we could really use help with summary writing from everyone, link here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<ahoneybun> pleia2 I'll be on the road for a few hours tomorrow, going to try to get some in
<ahoneybun> pleia2 also do you have a source of where you get those Ubuntu Women stickers? Working on some alpha planning for Women Day on July 15
<pleia2> ahoneybun: great, thanks :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources
<pleia2> which links to this repo for all the images, SVG and stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~troy-sobotka/+junk/ubuntu-women-community-identity
<ahoneybun> thanks for the link
<ahoneybun> nice
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-15
<tsimonq2> pleia2: really tired tonight, I'll finish up tomorrow afternoon as I have the day free
<tsimonq2> (I'll finish the leftover summaries)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks
<ahoneybun> heyo pleia2 :)
<ahoneybun> I see your online
<pleia2> hey ahoneybun
<tsimonq2> when I come back in like an hour and a half, I'll finish up summaries
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> Unity 8 has been giving me some...trouble that I sorted out and that took up my afternoon :P
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-09
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> This is extremely frustrating
<tsimonq2> I was just out at a conference all weekend, and I just realized that UWN still needs to be done.
<tsimonq2> I guess it's going to be a two-week issue...
<tsimonq2> But we're going to have to figure out a solution here...
<guiverc> you gave warning tsimonq2, maybe move to Bajor; 26 hour day  [i'm a trekkie if you didn't know]
<guiverc> if I had permissions ; I could be backup for more ... but I wouldn't want to proof read crap I'd written
<pleia2> but ugh, cardassians
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-10
<guiverc> :) @ pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-12
<guiverc_t> uwn opinion please: from planet, cockpit easy to install - howto (no) or news (yes) by m.pitt
<guiverc_t> uwn: gen=2, plan=4, cano=11, press=10 (+2 linked, inc. msft that isn't press site; so move where or group?), blog=7, av=3 etc
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: took a quick look for you but didn't change anything - some of those "In the press" articles should be in the blogosphere section as "In the press" has always been a rather sparse section. OmgUbuntu should be written as "OMG! Ubuntu!" as per page footer.
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: suggestion: if you aren't able to work on UWN to it's traditional timelines how about publishing a day or two late rather than creating yet another two week issue? I hope we never see a three week issue because of unavailability of contributors...
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Good idea.
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Thank you.
<tsimonq2> jose, guiverc_t: From this point on, are you OK with collecting articles on Friday like usual, but shifting sending out to editors to Monday morning/afternoon and publishing to Tuesdays?
<tsimonq2> jose, guiverc_t: If you both think it's ok, then I think that's what we'll do going forward.
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, i'm not involved with editing; so no prob for me.  if i do anything past summaries, its only b/c i see a request here
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: ok
<guiverc_t> up now for my check & then send
<guiverc_t> thanks PaulW2U
<guiverc> summary email sent...  Paul I didn't see any 'press
<tsimonq2> \o/
<guiverc> 'press' that didn't belong; except "another selected" .. yeah press is huge; but it follows wiki.ubuntu/linksuggestions.  editors can 'move' around - i comment|note heaps inc. thoughts
<guiverc> (hit enter key instead of ')
<guiverc> i may have moved two down somewhere I'd put there as similar topic .. they could have been what you saw
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-13
<jose> tsimonq2: I'd like to stick with publishing on Mondays. any reasons why you'd like to shift it?
<tsimonq2> jose: I have a hard time getting it out on time.
<guiverc> tsimonq2, let on-time be when you say it is!
<tsimonq2> guiverc: lol
<tsimonq2> Which is why I want to shift it
<tsimonq2> Because it's a lot easier to publish on Tuesday nights than it is on Monday nights
<tsimonq2> (for me)
<tsimonq2> jose: Any reason why you think it's good where it is?\
<jose> the idea is to have a cycle, and pushing the cycle forward can break things
<jose> if you need help publishing, I might be able to do so
<jose> I've had a couple busy weeks, but with oscon out of the map now I have a bit more time
<jose> also, it doesn't have to be published on the evenings. I can probably do it during lunchtime as well
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Alright :)
<tsimonq2> We can work things out
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-07
<Bashing-om> well. copied your full text http://paste.openstack.org/raw/jDAOBl6Wo3VLOJ87wu4r/ back into the wiki .
<krytarik> Can already drop the "work in progress" too then fwiw.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will drop .. as we are soooo close :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ask or find and tutorials: https://ubuntuforums.org/  ?
<krytarik> Also, the space in "font-size: 0.9em;" at the top annoys me a little for consistency, as I've just noticed it earlier - if you would like.. :)  (Would have to do the same on the template too later, but you were going to add instructions on the summary generation anyway, weren't you?..)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Several things to do with the template yes .
<krytarik> The forums isn't really about tutorials though - in fact they are used since forever to be moved to a specific subforum for it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: " margin: 0 0 1em 1em;" remove that space too after margin ?
<krytarik> No, I've decided it's fine there since there is more than one.. :P
<krytarik> (So dropping the one in front would make it look odd.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You the man :P
<Bashing-om> ubuntu support: https://ubuntuforums.org/
<Wild_Man> For all official Ubuntu flavors you can find support at https://ubuntuforums.org/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^ Great . I Buy that one :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, It is good but it is up to krytarik
<krytarik> Well, there are also other subforums.. :3
<Bashing-om> lol - oh so true !
<Wild_Man> Yes, but they are not used much and people usually get more help if they use the forum of the distro
<Bashing-om> If we said debian there, Cononical might come back and hammer us .
<krytarik> "Find more Ubuntu support at: ..."
<Wild_Man> we do not cater to other distros on the forum just like we do not write about them on the newsletter, so they are just minor imo, and he do not have to be precise
<Wild_Man> krytarik, what concerns me about that is new people might think the forum is only for ubuntu and not xubuntu and all the others
<krytarik> "Ask Xubuntu" :D
<Bashing-om> 'buntu(s)
<Unit193> Use regex.
<krytarik> !
<Wild_Man> I am not going to lose sleep over it, whatever you decide will work
<Bashing-om> yer friendly neighborhood coder would have to craft us up a handy regex :P
<Bashing-om> "Find more 'buntu(s) support at: ..."
<krytarik> Bashing-om, Wild_Man: Please force-update your local UWN repo again - some bits on the Python 3 support layer I've missed.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Updating.
<Wild_Man> ok
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue526?action=diff&rev1=11&rev2=12 - please no, that just looks crappy.  Also, looks like you still didn't pull all my fixes..
<Unit193> 'For additional resources of support for Ubuntu and it's flavors..."
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I pulled the last that I was aware of .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Last was http://paste.openstack.org/raw/jDAOBl6Wo3VLOJ87wu4r/ . Is there a different one I should have pasteed .
<krytarik> Well, you might have pasted it, but you certainly didn't save it.  Going for another round of pastes here.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: And we have a winner :)
<krytarik> And I would say we sort out the referer wording for the next issue.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Full text (for copy-pasting..): http://paste.openstack.org/raw/a8oTgkDDK3WNUXLFgPjK/ , diff (you'll notice it's almost the same..): http://paste.openstack.org/show/a8oTgkDDK3WNUXLFgPjK/
<krytarik> Yes, you'll do, because this is the diff..: http://paste.openstack.org/show/44cRMwmedtGOTOA0R3NE/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: So boiks down that "http://paste.openstack.org/raw/a8oTgkDDK3WNUXLFgPjK/" is what is to replace current wiki page ?
<Bashing-om> boils*
<krytarik> I just got a grande idea!..  Since it's all Ubuntu related anyway, we just write "Find more support at: ..." :P
<krytarik> And yes please.
<Bashing-om> that will work grandly also .
<Bashing-om> doing the pastie thingy again :)
<krytarik> And please also save this time.. >_>
<krytarik> And if everybody agrees that my last suggestion isn't an exceptionally stupid idea, then also feel free to add it for this issue already.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, that works!
<krytarik> Good, no clarity issues anymore, because there is none. :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: and done . ( and checked that it is saved ) .
<krytarik> Ok, grande sauce.
<Bashing-om> Issue 526 now ready for bed ?
<krytarik> Yes, but as per usual, only tomorrow.
<Bashing-om> Good :) .. closing UWN out for the naunce .
<Bashing-om> \o all - laters
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Powering a ham radio transmitter @ https://danielpocock.com/powering-a-ham-radio-demo-oscal-2018
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Timo Jyrinki: Converting an existing installation to LUKS using luksipc - 2018 notes @ http://losca.blogspot.com/2018/05/converting-existing-installation-to.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Timo Jyrinki))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases New Kernel Live Patch for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS & Ubuntu 14.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-new-kernel-live-patch-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-ubuntu-14-04-lts-521015.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Conference 2018 to Take Place in Prague, Czech Republic, from May 25-27 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-conference-2018-to-take-place-in-praga-czech-republic-from-may-25-27-521016.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
<Wild_Man> krytarik, hello is it ready for me to publish to the forum, M/L and Social Media?
<krytarik> Not yet, some changes to the wiki page incoming right now.
<krytarik> And hello! :)
<Wild_Man> Okay, thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Changes are complete at this time . awaiting krytarik to begin the publishing process .
<Wild_Man> I can do mine now?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I know of no reason why you can not begin the publishment . I be the gofer though .. not my call :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am going to start, thanks!
<Wild_Man> krytarik I received this error when running the publishing script but it appears to be for the fridge so I can still publish what it produced correct?
<Wild_Man> the error is "Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77.'
<Wild_Man> I am going to eat real quick while I wait for your reply
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik is not on at this time :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: My Free Software Activities in April 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/05/07/my-free-software-activities-in-april-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Watch: Mac OS X 10.4 Running in Windows Alternative ReactOS via PearPC Emulator @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/watch-mac-os-x-10-4-running-in-windows-alternative-reactos-via-pearpc-emulator-521017.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I see that now, I am going on then
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) .
<Wild_Man> Done!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Wait a bit to start the 526 issue cleanup / 527 preps ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Here in a bit I am going back to mowing lawn follage :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes I would hold off for a bit
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K .. wait seems reasonable .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, have you started the 20 through 24 on the editing polices? I just did two of them
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No --- that was in my question for preping for 527 .. I be in a wait mode now :)
<Wild_Man> I will do the wiki cleanup
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think I got the wiki cleaned up, I am also going to be away, I can not publish to the fridge or goolge+ so nothing I can do for now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K, I too do not know what the fault with "H" might be . We wait for our leader :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am done with all my publishing, I do not think it effected what I published
<Wild_Man> I added 1falen to the gdoc and am now trying to get him set to edit wiki's before I leave
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Outstanding ! .. we can use all the help we can get :)
<Wild_Man> Yes good indeed Bashing-om!
<Wild_Man> After tomorrow I am going to be out of town until Friday night I have to go to Dallas for my daughters 4 year degree graduation, she is graduating with honors at the very top of her class
<Wild_Man> then going straight into nurse practioners program, masters level
<Wild_Man> hello onefallen
<onefallen> Hi Wild_MAn
<Wild_Man> I am going to pm you real quick onefallen
<onefallen> I recived your Email and the news letter ;)
<Wild_Man> cool
<Wild_Man> The last hour a I been busy, trying to be more productive because I have less time at the moment
<Wild_Man> do you see the message I sent you on here onefallen ?
<Wild_Man> onefallen, you here?
<onefallen> here i am my wife was bending my ear LOL
<Wild_Man> yo should be able to log into the wikis now, you have been added to the team
<Wild_Man> https://launchpad.net/~1fallen
<onefallen> Coooool Thanks for the link to LP also
<Wild_Man> It helps to know the right people
<Wild_Man> your welcome!
<onefallen> I know Right??
<Wild_Man> yep
<Wild_Man> A year ago we would have been out of luck
<Wild_Man> I have to go to the store and run a couple of errands I will be back later onefallen and Bashing-om, I guess when you get back Bashing-om you can clear the gdoc for the next issue if you want too.
<onefallen> see you soon then
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-08
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am back ,, are you ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes I am
<Wild_Man> hello guiverc, you around?
<guiverc> yep - can i help with something?
<Wild_Man> guiverc, will you please post the newsletter to the fridge, I do not have access and krytarik has been gone for a while, we obly have the fridge and google+ which I can not do it either, I do not have access
<guiverc> i can do fridge; not g+  -- can i grab the source you want uploaded (html i believe)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, how do I check to see if the letter went out over the M/L because I did not receive an email that it did and I sent it hours ago
<guiverc> i got an ML email send to ubuntu-news-team @ 7:58 my time (~3 hrs ago) - is that what you are looking for?
<Wild_Man> does it have the whole letter in that email?
<Wild_Man> can you copy and paste from the pm I sent you are do I need to pastebin it?
<Wild_Man> pleia2, are you around?
<pleia2> yes
<Wild_Man> Everything has been published now except google+ is it okay if it waits until krytarik gets back? it may be tomorrow I do not know, I do not have access to publish there
<Wild_Man> guiverc, is doing the fridge as we speak
<pleia2> sure
<Wild_Man> okay, thanks
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8358&preview=true if someone wants to looks, links look okay  (but its my first fridge post of uwn!!) - should text be there?
<Wild_Man> Looking
<guiverc> (what i did matched the video tsimonq2 did for me on it..)
<Wild_Man> the link is taking me to a blank page
<guiverc> maybe on it only lets me view preview until published?  i don't know wp sorry
<Wild_Man> that is what I think as well
<guiverc> hold on - looking at other fridge posts (i was comparing to wiki - no wonder it looked different!)
<Wild_Man> does it look like this http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<guiverc> nope it perfectly matches other frdige posts - my bad (diff with wiki)
<Wild_Man> great
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jhosman Lizarazo: Flisol Bogotá 2018 – Press Information @ http://jhosman.com/en/locoteams/flisol-bogota-2018/
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-526/
<Wild_Man> looks good, Thanks! is this the email address you received the letter on tonight ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<guiverc> nah - was ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<Wild_Man> do you know how to see if it is stuck in que?
<Wild_Man> I think it is
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Back again in time :) .. for gdocs clean up .. Just change the issue# and date ,, then cut everything we had added this week,, then save ?? Something in the header to change ?
<Wild_Man> remove all info for this issue we just published and change the dates at the top of the page, leave everything else untouched
<Bashing-om> " News from fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 526 " .
<oerheks> i see no https yet ?
<Wild_Man> Leave the links that we always leave under "Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings" Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> oerheks, where is the https missing from the fridge?
<Wild_Man> I see it on the fridge and wiki page I just loaded
<oerheks> http://fridge.ubuntu.com on the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge ..
<Wild_Man> oerheks, so it is not properly published to the fridge?
<pleia2> looks fine to me
<oerheks> no, my question is why does the news page not have a secure https?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: gdocs preped for issue 527 - here we can go again :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thank You!
<pleia2> oerheks: it does, it's just not forced to https
<pleia2> https://fridge.ubuntu.com/ works fine for me
<pleia2> (logins *are* ssl required, but it does that automatically when doing the login)
<pleia2> during
<oerheks> indeed, i am not logged in
<Wild_Man> pleia2, do you want us to update the social media admins here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam/Contact
<pleia2> yes, that should be updated :)
<Wild_Man> Okay, that is what I thought, thanks
<Wild_Man> I added guiverc since he can publish to the fridge
<Wild_Man> or is the fridge considered social media?
<pleia2> no, the fridge isn't social media
<Wild_Man> Okay
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 526 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-526/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, will you help onefallen with installing an rss reader and the script and get him going if I do not talk him tomorrow before I leave town?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, he is good to go, been added to gdoc, new launchpad account and added to the wiki team
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sure .. I have added a lot since I installed :)
<Wild_Man> that are not in the script?
<Wild_Man> did you install the latest rss feed script after krytarik updated it?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Paul's script initially, since that install I have added several more feeds.
<Wild_Man> off topic pleia2 I received an email about an ubuntu email issue after I renewed a member, he will have to work that out with the ubuntu email address team correct?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik updated it? Was not aware .
<Wild_Man> Yes Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> he took some out that we do not need and cleaned it up a bit
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Gonna have to put on my learning cap again .. see what the differences are and fix up my script :)
<Wild_Man> hopefully we can get onefallen adding some links tomorrow, start him off with that and when he has time the other scripts
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, indeed
<Wild_Man> Remember I will be away after tomorrow until Friday night for my daughters graduation
<Wild_Man> it is in Dallas
<pleia2> Wild_Man: it should re-appear after a few days, but yes if they continue to have problems they'll need to submit a ticket with Canonical IS rt@ubuntu.com
<Wild_Man> he can send but not receive pleia2
<pleia2> yeah, the forward was probably deleted when the membership lapsed
<Wild_Man> okay, I will have him create a ticket, thanks
<pleia2> a job runs a couple (?) times a week to (re)add the forwards based on the membership list, so it will come back
<pleia2> but if they're worried or w/e, ticketr
<pleia2> -r
<Wild_Man> I thought it all come back after 48 hours and until them it was non-functional
<Wild_Man> Them/then
<pleia2> I don't know how often the cron job runs to add them
<Wild_Man> I tell him
<guiverc> Wild_Man, yeah my personal email got @ 7:57 from ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com (hours ago; i hadn't noticed sorry!)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, thanks and I figured out how to check to make sure the email went through, so good all the way around
<Wild_Man> Since all is done I am going to be afk, everyone have a good night and thanks!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We done good .. for what we are :P
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you all did real good! :)
<Bashing-om> and tomorrow starts it all over again :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Next Gen’ Ubuntu Installer Outlined by Mark Shuttleworth @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131089 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mark Shuttleworth: Cue the Cosmic Cuttlefish @ http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 Operating System Dubbed "Cosmic Cuttlefish" by Mark Shuttleworth @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-operating-system-dubbed-cosmic-cuttlefish-by-mark-shuttleworth-521029.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CrossOver for Linux & Mac Updated with Better Support for Microsoft Office 2016 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/crossover-for-linux-mac-updated-with-better-support-for-microsoft-office-2016-521030.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Next Generation Ubuntu Linux Installer Could Use HTML5, Electron, and Snaps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/next-generation-ubuntu-linux-installer-could-use-html5-electron-and-snaps-521032.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
<onefallen> I guess we now have heard the new name "Cosmic Cuttlefish"
<onefallen> for the Link http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<onefallen> BTW I really liked the news letter this week good job all
<Bashing-om> onefallen: Nope, not me ! ,, Just firing up to get the day started :) .. How are you progressing ? Got UWN questions; I "might" have answers to ?
<wxl> yeah the design team announced everything will be tie dye this cycle
<onefallen> @Bashing-om Yes I will PM you though is that OK
<Bashing-om> onefallen: sure ! PM's from associates are always welcome :)
<onefallen> Thanks^^^
<onefallen> I have a heavt scedule for the next 3 days medicaly just to let all know
<onefallen> Heavy
<Bashing-om> onefallen: Medical issues are a fact of life with all of us .. We do as we can and getter-done :)
<onefallen> The sad truth for sure, jnust my way to inform is all ;)
<Bashing-om> onefallen: Yeah, we do need to be aware. Wild_Man too has an excused absence most of the week. I do what I can and others pick up the slack .. We do need more help !
<Wild_Man> I am awake for the second time today, not feeling well for some reason. onefallen yes I saw the name and I added it to the gdoc this morning
<Wild_Man> I have asked another friend if they want to help, so I am waiting to hear back from him, he is across the globe so is probably asleep
<onefallen> Wild _Man take it easy then, maybe take a break today
<Wild_Man> onefallen, this is the link to the gdoc in case you do not have it, https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Is not Mark's article worthy as " General Community News " ??
<Wild_Man> I will be doing what I can but I have to run some errands today
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am not sure, I almost put it there but did not since it is official Canonical news imo
<onefallen> Thanks Wild_Man for link bookedmarked now :)
<Wild_Man> It could go either place I imagine
<Wild_Man> onefallen, this link is very important https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Wild_Man> hello wxl,
<Wild_Man> onefallen, do you have an rss reader installed?
<onefallen> Wild_Man can not login into the wiki yet>>>frozen
<onefallen> No rss reader yet
<Wild_Man> sometimes it is slow at logging in
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Mark: I think falls within the guidelines for inclusion in General Community News. And after all this is sabdfl, and my ipinion should be the leading summary this week .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay will you please remove my link then?
<Wild_Man> hello krytarik are you here?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ya .. will do ( I had not seen it 'till ya pointed it out ).
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I almost put it in General as well, that is probably the best place for it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: There is a good giude to what to include in the sections, but I lost track of where it is :( Been doing a lot of hunting this AM to find it ! )
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I read it but I am not sure at the moment where it is at either, I have to run out for a while so I will leave you and onefallen to it, bbl
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yes, just trying hard to pick up on what I missed last night due to 7 hours internet (and phone) outage.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-May/001245.html - and I would put this in General, and Mark's in Planet.
<Bashing-om> onefallen: My feling is that we have until Friday to gather the materials we will report in the newsletter .
<onefallen> Good to hear B-om
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I am on my way out but I think all we need to finish up the last issue is put it on google+, which I do not think I have been added to the access list
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Last eve Chris abd pleia2 pitched in to complete the publising we could not do :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Heh, yeah, figured already nobody managed to do this at least.. :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Did you manage to do Facebook though?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yeah, I just fixed guiverc's variant of it up.
<krytarik> (The Fridge post I mean.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) .,. so much for our think'n as we "thought" we had finally got it covered :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Oh btw, the issue you had noticed on the Fridge post generation, I got that too when I went about preparing the post earlier - figured what's the reason, unicode chars in the linked headers, and just fixed the one affected this time, but haven't had a chance (and it's also rather unlikely) to figure out a fix yet.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: While you are in the editing mode: item 15 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit. we want to redirect the scrip's link to your git ?
<krytarik> Well, it's not "my" Git, I'm pushing to the upstream one directly - and the link is still fine.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ho kay .. :)
<krytarik> I'm just keeping my previous cloned one for now, just in case.. :P
<krytarik> (Which is why you see it along the main one on that page still.)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 526 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-526/ (by guiverc)
<krytarik> (This is the bot noticing my fixes to the post.)
<Bashing-om> Good little bot that it is :)
<krytarik> Just saying this time it's not duplicating again.. :P
<krytarik> And wrt HTTPS on the Fridge, I figure we could alleviate the 'mixed content' issue there at least a little if we change the image URLs in the UWN post starting from now on to either be independent from the protocol or to HTTPS - but there would still be the RSS icon in the sidebar (http://ubuntu-news.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/rss.png) which like everything else on the widgets, we cannot ...
<krytarik> ... change currently due to access limitations.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: It's Official: Chromebooks Will Soon Run Linux Apps and Pixelbook Is the First @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-chromebooks-will-soon-run-linux-apps-and-pixelbook-is-the-first-521042.shtml (by Softpedia News (Marius Nestor))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 "Cosmic Cuttlefish" Is Now Officially Open for Development @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-is-now-officially-open-for-development-521044.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-09
<Wild_Man> krytarik, yes I did all the normal publishing stuff including FB,
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Patches Two Security Flaws in Stretch and Jessie with New Kernel Patch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-patches-two-security-flaws-in-stretch-and-jessie-with-new-kernel-patch-521045.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> Ok good - thanks.
<Wild_Man> Your welcome! I sent onefallen the rss script and told him what reader I use, so he will probably get that knocked out
<Wild_Man> I updated the social Media wiki page and put you and me as the admins for that
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Oh btw, regarding that, since you said you added some more feeds to your sources - if you think they are useful for the rest of the team too, like I said previously (when you weren't looking) please do share.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I sure try ! .. just "export feed list" do the trick ?
<krytarik> Well, I've never used Liferea myself.. >_>
<krytarik> And sharing just the feed addresses would be enough.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well then I see what happens :) think the feed is drivem from feedlist.opml in " .config/liferea " .
<krytarik> And I think we should figure out a proper place for the list too.. >_>
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<Bashing-om> UH huh ,,now be a nice time as I have a feed list ready to transfer somewhere .
<krytarik> Maybe just another Google Doc - actual Liferea users would have to copy-paste from it then.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: another Google Doc will be fine with me . diff'n the 3 feedlist.opml files might be a pain ?
<krytarik> Well, the one I posted recently is based on the Paul one - so you could just paste the one you got currently and it shouldn't be too hard to merge then.
<krytarik> Another option is to just append the list to the bottom of the main GDoc - which I think given the context makes the most sense.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Regrets but I did not get the updated "paul one" . Much trouble to pass it again ? // appending will work too :)
<krytarik> http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/paulw2u_feedlist.opml - I thought you were building off of that..?
<krytarik> (Just like I did.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yeah .. think that is the one I used .. lemme verify .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yup ^^ that was my base //lemme dif the files .. see what I can learn :)
<Bashing-om> Nope, do not know 'diff' well enough and the file formats to be able to determine the differnces :(
<krytarik> No problem, just fling yours onto a pastebin.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Here: http://termbin.com/7m3u .
<krytarik> Wow, good job on duplicating things.. :3
<Bashing-om> krytarik: beats me the why of dupes .. I removed several of them :(
<krytarik> Ok, nothing to (re)add.
<krytarik> Gonna paste my list into the GDoc now then.
<Bashing-om> k
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.0.4 Released for Linux, Mac, and Windows with 88 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-0-4-released-for-linux-mac-and-windows-with-88-bug-fixes-521060.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Official: Linux Apps Are Coming to Chromebooks @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131118 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 17.10, 16.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-17-10-16-04-lts-and-14-04-lts-521065.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> https://blog.youngbin.xyz/2018/05/01/ubuntu-bionic-beaver-party-korea.html - maan, I have got to say the LoCo reports are the best of all! :)
<krytarik> Bleh, I just noticed Google Docs messes up the formatting of the feed list on pasting it in there..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: lkooking .. see what liberea can do :)
<Bashing-om> ZFR ^^; not a RSS feed thing .. krytarik Got it under control .
<krytarik> Meaning Liferea still likes it or nah?
<krytarik> I mean surely the changes in indentation shouldn't cause an issue, but..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I placed the blog link there .. and it does complete . Leave it ?
<krytarik> Looking what you mean..
<krytarik> Well, since the email links to more places, I decided just for that.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Leave both links for the Korean parties ? The pictues make for good newsletter presentation .
<krytarik> In fact, the blog post doesn't link to the photos either - so I'm sticking with what I just said.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I tested the blog link .. and it did complete as expected .. something on my browser cache directing the completion ?
<krytarik> Did or did not?  The blog post link works here.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: The blog link does complere .. thought you were in favor to remove it as seemed it had issues ?
<Bashing-om> complete*
<krytarik> But yeah, leaving both links there works too I guess - surely enough I didn't click any of the photo links myself, but rather the blog one. >_>
<krytarik> No, that's not what I said - it does show some images (all?), but it does not link to the various albums.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ooppps .. now I understand where you are comming from., Yes, in the " Photos and reports for Ubuntu  " URL, the photo link 404's for me also :(
<krytarik> No, that's also not what I said - but like I did say, I didn't try opening any of those myself yet.
<krytarik> But yes, only the last of those works.. >_>
<krytarik> The same on the hub post work though.
<krytarik> The keys are different on both.. >_>
<krytarik> There, switched the email link for the hub one now.
<Bashing-om> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 60 Is Here, And It Includes Linux CSD Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131160 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Unit193> Ew.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, the feed list thingy is a bit better now..
<Bashing-om> kr
<Bashing-om> I look :) .. I be a bit better prepared now to deal with the feed list .
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-10
<guiverc> community hub rss feed   https://community.ubuntu.com/latest.rss
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lubuntu, Kubuntu & Xubuntu Might Also Drop Support for New 32-Bit Installations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-kubuntu-xubuntu-might-also-drop-support-for-new-32-bit-installations-521079.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Oracle Adds Initial Linux Kernel 4.17 Support to Its Latest VirtualBox Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/oracle-adds-initial-linux-kernel-4-17-support-to-its-latest-virtualbox-release-521082.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: First Look: GNOME’s Stylish New Login & Lock Screens @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131209 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 7.5 Officially Released, It's Based on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.5 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-7-1804-officially-released-based-on-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-5-521083.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Environment to Offer New Lock and Login Screen Experiences @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-devs-working-on-major-lock-and-login-screen-designs-for-gnome-3-30-521085.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 "Cosmic Cuttlefish" Slated for Release on October 18, 2018 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-slated-for-release-on-october-18-2018-521086.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.28.2 Released with Memory Leak Fixes for GNOME Shell, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-28-2-released-with-memory-leak-fixes-for-gnome-shell-update-now-521088.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Librem 5 Privacy-Focused Linux Phone Will Feature a GNOME Mobile UI Shell @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/librem-5-privacy-focused-linux-phone-will-feature-a-gnome-mobile-ui-shell-521089.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How To Get Nautilus ‘Type Ahead Search’ Back in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131154 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: A closer look at Chrome OS using LXD to run Linux GUI apps (Project Crostini) @ https://blog.simos.info/a-closer-look-at-chrome-os-using-lxd-to-run-linux-gui-apps-project-crostini/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E10 – Ten Little Ladybugs - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/05/11/s11e10-ten-little-ladybugs/
<Wild_Man> krytarik, hello! I am still traveling, are you going to email the summary writers? or do you need me to do it or is the gdoc ready for that yet? I will probably not be home until tomorrow
<Wild_Man> I know it is setup to go the the mailing  list
<krytarik> Well, a bit ago I've reworded the mail to fit there now - including another notice at the top.  And while Bashing-om would be the next in line after you, we've just managed to get his Ubuntu member email address working and I believe he still has to switch over to it on the various mailing lists - so if it would be possible for you, that'd be nice. :)  And yes, the document is ready for it ...
<krytarik> ... already.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will do it now
<Wild_Man> then I have to get back to driving
<krytarik> Cool, thanks!
<Wild_Man> krytarik, since I am using the mailing list, should I remove the notice that says we are going to use the mailing list from here on out, no one but people on the list will be able to see it so seems like we should remove it
<krytarik> Well, that's what I just referred to as well - the updated one in the related GDoc - I specifically reworded it to explain the change to other subscribers on the mailing list.  But yes, from next week on, we'll drop that bit entirely.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I am using the new one, I am running on no sleep, been a long few days
<krytarik> Ok, no problem - and thanks again. :)
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<krytarik> Your email client seems to make two empty lines where there is actually only one in the document btw.
<krytarik> I had this problem with Thunderbird a while ago myself too.
<Wild_Man> I am using thunderbird as well, I am getting on the road, talk to you tomorrow
<Wild_Man> later
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Work is Underway to Make the GNOME Web Browser Mobile Friendly @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131227 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Podcast:: S11E10 – Ten Little Ladybugs - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/05/11/s11e10-ten-little-ladybugs/ (by Samantha)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andrea Corbellini: 11 years of Ubuntu membership @ http://andrea.corbellini.name/2018/05/12/11-years-of-ubuntu-membership/
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Malware Found on the Ubuntu Snap Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131243 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Ouch ! Malware Found In The Ubuntu Snap Store >> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/malware-found-in-ubuntu-snap-store.html . Do we want to report ?
<krytarik> Next week, yes.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K. will waut .. another take on the malware: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/ubuntu-snap-malware .
<krytarik> Bashing-om, Wild_Man: I trust on you two coordinating with each other who of you is gonna lead the wiki page creation this time around. :P  And as usual I'm available for any assistance needed as well as the more tricky data gathering tasks.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is the gdoc ready to be put on the wiki?
<Wild_Man> I still have not successfully been able to name the wiki page but I believe I know how to do it now
<krytarik> Yes, last I checked (yesterday) it was ready.
<krytarik> And just remember to pick the template on the *left* side. :P
<Wild_Man> yep, I am going to look at it now
<Wild_Man> krytarik, it is already there
<Wild_Man> just needs links from the scripts and the forum info added, I will work on it in a little while my wife wants to go to our daughters for mothers day so now I have to leave again, seems like it is never slowing down around here
<krytarik> Ah, I see Bashing-om had already started. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man My mund is now getting mushy - taking a break .. not sure how to handle " Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings " . Take a look and see what all I have missed .
<Bashing-om> Mind*
<krytarik> Yeah, I'm already past that and doing the updates section currently - will have pastes for you as usual shortly.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K, coffee time !
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Full text: http://paste.openstack.org/show/E8GMr8zhn37ehQVlRc6x/ , diff: http://paste.openstack.org/show/ebsk8R5oJIaOT8CYYDCj/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "Bionic`Beaver``València" - oh, just noticed I one '`' didn't make it there..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K will correct .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man And done , see if this is now ready for bedding :)
<krytarik> Ah, I see you did the LoCo events while I was already working on it too. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Did I goof it up ?
<krytarik> Well, I guess I should have mentioned too that I've started completing the rest of it to that point. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well, I was too intent and focused on what I was trying to do .
<krytarik> And yes, it's all well now. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man We at rest until tomorrow eve publishment ?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Bashing-om> Outstanding .. backing down on all ,,, new subject : I may be out of town most of next week - my oldest daughter fell from a ladder .. extensive orthepedic surgery scheduled .
<krytarik> Ok, thanks - you two flip places I see. :D
<krytarik> Also, I was going to say, either of you should try and make yourself familiar with the forums top 5 threads generation.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ya noticed that I skipped the forums threads .. I still have yet to get the hang of that .
<krytarik> Apart from following the steps in the comments there, one thing I've today first realized and applied is: If two or more relevant threads have the same number of replies, order them youngest first.
<krytarik> Because obviously that means they have the same amount of replies in a shorter time.
<Bashing-om> ^ something I can look at when I have the greater ability to focus on :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the publishing that I do can I do it in the morning? I have a 2 pm eye doctor appointment tomorrow for glasses and they are going to dilate my eyes so if I can not do it in the morning I will not be able to do it until about 8 pm 02:00 UTC time tomorrow night when I can see again
<krytarik> Hmm.. or Bashing-om can do the publishing too!  Since he's all set up now.. :P
<krytarik> Oh, he just said he'd away next week - that might include tomorrow..
<krytarik> So that'd be like 19 UTC then?  I guess that should work.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I read that, I can do it but it will be later in the day
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sending prayers for your daughters speedy recovery
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Noticed my response above?  So yeah, I guess either way should be fine - I'll leave that to you.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Broke her leg in 2 places and also her ankle. A speedy recovery is not in the prospect :(
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Oh crap, just noticed "Welcome New Members and Developers" is still in the summary at the top, because it got only dropped after you generated it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, :(
<Wild_Man> I will do in the morning then so I do not have to worry about my eye sight coming back tomorrow
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And change made .
<krytarik> Ok, thanks.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the letter is actually already published to the wiki since the work in progress has been removed correct?
<krytarik> Well, technically yes, officially no. :P
<Wild_Man> that is what I figured
<Wild_Man> I am talking to another friend who may come and help out, at least I hope they do
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: if it were not that Chris pitched to help again .. we would be in a bind now . We need help .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know and I received a message from 1fallen he may help but it will be sporadic, we all need to keep trying to get more people, I have been in bed and a sleep all most the whole weekend since I got home yesterday, I am pretty sure my lupus has kicked back in because I can barely get out of bed and I am exhausted all the time again
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-06
<Bashing-om> WIKI577 up for review and acceptance. Note the new additions.
<Unit193> No detected broken link
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Good that you check ... even though docs say linkchecker is fixed in 18.04 - I still do not know what I am doing there:(
<Bashing-om> Unit193: As you are contributing to the welfare of UWN - add your name to the credits ?
<Unit193> Nah, not really doing that much.
<Bashing-om> Every lil bit helps :P
<Wild_Man> Looking Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> hello Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Pinebook Pro, a $199 Linux Laptop, Inches Closer to Launch @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141961 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do we want this to match the fridge title or does it need to be exactly what is on the announcement since it is in the letter Extended Security Maintenance for Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) began April 25 2019?
<guiverc2> Wild_Man, we're reporting the announcement there; leave it be I believe.  (I'm looking at 577 now)
<krytarik> Yeah, I agree - and it doesn't have to be the same in both places.
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, I believe that is the case most likely but wanted to make sure
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: In the WIKI, does "In This Issue" look sane; and parsable for the Fridge ?
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, i'll look shortly; i'll finish the read-thru (blogo)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :)
<guiverc2> comment in first blogo in gdoc  (architecture[s]; does word need to be plural
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Humm possibly .. considering :(
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, i ran script; it had no issues with 577 & fridge file looks normal
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.1 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-1-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-525887.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, you mean you copied the raw data to a texted editor and ran the script we run before we start publishing on Mondays?
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Yup ... agreed that plural is the more correct.
<guiverc2> ps: i finished my read-thru.   Wild_Man  i created issues/577/fridge.post locally from wiki uwn577 with no issues; it doesn't go anywhere; it'll be re-run tomorrow if i post to fridge
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, okay, if I have time to do it tomorrow it will be late
<Wild_Man> After 5 or 6 my time
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 30 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-30/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Eric Hammond: Using AWS Step Functions To Schedule Or Delay SNS Message Publication @ http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/13d0zus6G7M/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #129 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-129/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Linux Kernel 5.1, Google Chrome & Desktop Icons @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141970 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Reached End of Life, Upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-525899.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 17 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux Mint 18 or 19 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-17-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-mint-18-or-19-525900.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Freespire 4.8 Officially Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/freespire-4-8-officially-released-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-525902.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 5.1 Kernel Officially Released for Those Seeking 100% Freedom @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-5-1-kernel-officially-released-for-those-seeking-100-freedom-525903.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Tilix Terminal Emulator Needs a New Maintainer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142060 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> pulling "WIP" Target time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> forum posting done, doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs are done; Pending is the social medias' postings :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Windows Subsystem for Linux 2 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142088 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Linux Is Now Supported on Microsoft's Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL) 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-linux-is-now-supported-on-microsoft-s-windows-subsystem-for-linux-wsl-2-525911.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om guiverc, back early I can publish to the fridge and Social Media if needed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Witch-ever :) .. not in my paygrade to deal with the social media :)
<Wild_Man> I will get started in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) Good man.
<Bashing-om> We have a name - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yep it has been posted on the forum for about a week and a half
<guiverc> :)  but important stuff, did you know what a ermine is/was?  or had to look it up (I sure did!)
<Wild_Man> I looked it up
<Bashing-om> Makes me wonder what Mark is trying to 'weasel' his way into :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite Users Are the First to Try Linux Kernel 5.1, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-users-are-the-first-to-try-linux-kernel-5-1-here-s-how-to-install-it-525912.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> wrthr
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ready for you to look at and 2nd if it is ready or not
<guiverc> sorry; misspelt & not my term (cold outside, finished with bird feed)
<guiverc> previewing now..
<guiverc> looks great; do you want me to check links or have you done it. i'm happy
<Wild_Man> I did it
<guiverc> i'm happy, 2nd
<Wild_Man> Done, Thanks guiverc!  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-577/
<Wild_Man> guiverc, that line at the end of the link should not be their should it?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, i can't see what you're asking about sorry, i'm comparing with last two uwn
<Wild_Man> Social Media done
<guiverc> :)   thanks Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Your welcome! Great work guys as usual
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Completes ^ and looks good // Who maintains the Fridge WIKI ? as edubuntu is no more be good to remove it from the "Ubuntu Flavors"  list.
<Wild_Man> Anyone can edit a wiki page
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: While true - I tend not to touch what is not mine :P
<Wild_Man> There are cases with teams that it is best to leave it to the team, I need to see it to know for sure
<Wild_Man> I imagine I or guiverc can do it
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you have a link
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: That was mearly an observation - as edubuntu has gone by the wayside. // http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-577/ in the side bar :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I see now and there are some new ones that need to be added, I guess I will do it in a few minutes after I finish my snack
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Mythbuntu cpuld also be dropped .. and kylin addded ?
<Wild_Man> Thanks for letting us know
<Wild_Man> Yep and I think another one to, I will have to look to make sure of exactly what needs to be added
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man :: Clear now to wipe Gdoc - start all over again ?
<guiverc> yep  :) 577 is done Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: wipping :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ready to be done
<Wild_Man> guiverc, we are responsible for editing the fridge wiki page?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, i've never looked or thought about it before; i don't know.
<guiverc> Wild_Man, I suspect it's a bug-ticket to Canonical to have it corrected; but i can't be specific
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I will update per Bashing-om suggestions, I am sure I mostly likely will not get in trouble for doing it
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 to Be Dubbed "Eoan Ermine," Arrives on October 17th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-to-be-dubbed-eoan-ermine-arrives-on-october-17th-525913.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> nah can't see it being an issue, I can't see where to change anyway
<Wild_Man> I will look in a few
<Wild_Man> Not a normal wiki page so we may not have access to do that
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 577 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-577/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have been reading on editing the page but I am not sure how to do it just yet, going to let my brain rest a while
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :P .. Our world will not cease if the edit is not done .. been ages pending so what a few more days :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Indeed, but I will follow on it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is possible that we have to of admin rights to edit that, but I do not see an admin listed on launchpad
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am sure I do not know - your WIKI skills far exceed mine :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you have a lot more experience in the last year with wiki then I do, but that page uses wordpress
<Wild_Man> Different animal
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-07
<Wild_Man> I have not seen a notice that the newsletter published successfully to the fridge even though I posted a link to it
<Bashing-om> Did :) "[MARVIN]> News from fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 577" .
<Gerowen> Was just reading the issue and saw "Accidentally deleted the /usr/share folder" and my knee jerk response was "Jesus how do you accidentally delete something like that?" lol
<Wild_Man> Gerowen, I wondered that as well
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 577 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-577/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Announces Windows Subsystem for Linux 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-announces-windows-subsystem-for-linux-2-525917.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Brings a Full Linux Kernel to Windows 10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-brings-a-full-linux-kernel-to-windows-10-525918.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Is Now Available in Microsoft’s Hyper-V Gallery @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-is-now-available-in-microsoft-s-hyper-v-gallery-525928.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1 Reaches End of Life on May 29, Upgrade to LibreOffice 6.2 Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-reaches-end-of-life-on-may-29-upgrade-to-libreoffice-6-2-now-525929.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-525931.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop Reaches End of Life, KDE Plasma 5.16 Arrives on June 11 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-reaches-end-of-life-kde-plasma-5-16-arrives-on-june-11-525933.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Will Cooke: Ubuntu Developer Desktop Survey 2019 @ https://www.whizzy.org/2019/05/ubuntu-developer-desktop-survey-2019/
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Every Chromebook released this year will support Linux apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142220 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Table to json with jq and awk @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2019/05/08/Table-to-json.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment Gets Second and Final Point Release, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-gets-second-and-final-point-release-update-now-525950.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ted Gould: OAuth2 in the Shell @ https://gould.cx/ted/blog/2019/05/08/OAuth-in-the-Shell/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-9 Released for Ubuntu Phones with Refreshed Look, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-released-for-ubuntu-phones-with-refreshed-look-improvements-525949.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Release Date & Planned Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141292 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E05 – Superfrog @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/05/09/s12e05-superfrog/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: It Ain’t All About Sign-Ups, Strangers Are People Too @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/05/09/it-aint-all-about-sign-ups-strangers-are-people-too/
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: Nine years of Linaro @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2019/05/10/nine-years-of-linaro/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Take a Closer Look at Windows System for Linux 2 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142321 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: #debian-meeting revival @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/05/10/debian-meeting-revival/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Week Twitter Taught Me I Follow Too Many Red Hat Employees @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142268 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Integrating Changes @ http://coyote.works//posts/Integrating_Changes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Minor Kdenlive Update Now Available @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142021 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI578 Ready for acceptance. See all what yall think - is this what we present to the world ?
<guiverc> Bashing-om, my thoughts (4 comments) are in gdoc; minor; date change suggestion to be consistent; 2x summaries use 13 may, 1 uses 13th ... suggestion to change insure/ensure (could be my really old oxford dictionary too), schedules/schedule  (singular?)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Is now ensure :) As to the date format . I Am fine with it either way - both ways read well in my opinion.
<guiverc> dates don't worry me either, my comment was about consistency within uwn issue (change 1 or 2 so 3 i noted were consistent; petty i know)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "completing on 12th May 2019." make it as ... on the 12th of May ... ? Better read ?
<guiverc> yep. looks good Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) 1 down and 2 to go for acceptance.
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-04
<Bashing-om> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Oracle-Faster-Linux-Boot-PADATA - Interesting; Pertains to the 5.8 kernel inclusion - wonder how we can make it as current general interest.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I finished wiki read thru, my only comment was xubuntu/Xubuntu change
<guiverc> the oracle patch article looks good, it's other news to me though
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Agreed - think important enough to "make it so" this issue; even though will not see it Generally Available for some time.
<guiverc> yeah it was very interesting, would be very reader-appreciated I bet..
<Bashing-om> UWN: Linux-Boot-PADATA patch article added :D
<guiverc> yep looks good Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Not to shabby ^ for a rush job :P
<guiverc> :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Valve Drops SteamVR for macOS, as Linux and Windows Now the Key Focus @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-drops-steamvr-for-macos-as-linux-and-windows-now-the-key-focus-529884.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Managed OpenStack cheaper than self-managed? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/managed-openstack-cheaper-than-self-managed
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to upgrade from Ubuntu 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS today @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This VLC Skin Helps the Media Player Look at Home on Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176431 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Still awaiting the availibility of .ISOs - else I pull * Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) Daily Builds Are Now Available for Download, shortly.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" and the (Groovy Gorilla) Daily Builds link. Time to push 20:00 GMT.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Enhanced SSH and FIDO authentication in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/enhanced-ssh-and-fido-authentication-in-ubuntu-20-04-lts
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - update sections abridged for excessive content.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done. Pending are the social media postings :F
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> I will do the fridge and Social Media
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-629/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Fridge: looks good - spot check checks good too :D
<Wild_Man> Thanks for checking Bashing-om, all done. I have to go to a couple of other tasks bbl, good work
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 629 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-629/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-05
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Yep, all looks done
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D setting to 630.
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue630 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 76 (Stable) Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-76-stable-is-now-available-for-download-529889.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Secret Project Brings “Very Usable” Microsoft Office to Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/secret-project-brings-very-usable-microsoft-office-to-ubuntu-20-04-529893.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Inkscape 1.0 Officially Launched for Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/inkscape-1-0-officially-launched-for-linux-windows-and-mac-529894.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Top 3 benefits of Apache Cassandra and how to use it @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/apache-cassandra-top-benefits
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 629 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-629/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Superpaper 2.0 is an Advanced Multi-Monitor Wallpaper App for Windows & Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176620 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 76 Released with Better Password Protections and Picture in Picture Mode @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176671 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: Open Letter to KDE GSoC Students We Could Not Accept @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2020/05/open-letter-to-kde-gsoc-students-we.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie))
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Sparky Linux 2020.05 Announced with Linux Kernel 5.6.7 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparky-linux-2020-05-announced-with-linux-kernel-5-6-7-529901.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Updatable Ubuntu Server Live Installer @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/updatable-ubuntu-server-live-installer
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SoftMaker Office 2021 Hits Beta, is Free to Download (For Now) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176615 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Oliver Grawert: Using the new 12MP Pi cam for video conferencing on your desktop @ https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/06/using-the-new-12mp-pi-cam-for-video-conferencing-on-your-desktop/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Reveals a Diverse Set of Google Summer of Code 2020 Projects @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176773 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Marketshare Doubles During Lockdown, Stats Show @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176789 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft’s New Surface Book Ad Features …Linux? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176824 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft: Please Try Hack Our Linux Operating System @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-please-try-hack-our-linux-operating-system-529910.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Slowly Conquering Phones, postmarketOS Now on 200 Mobile Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-slowly-conquering-phones-postmarketos-now-on-200-mobile-devices-529912.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: QEMU and libvirt enhancements in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/qemu-and-libvirt
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to preserve old software – with snaps @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-preserve-old-software-with-snaps
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How Ubuntu Made GNOME Shell Faster in 20.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176881 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: How to import a gpg key on zypper (openSUSE) @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/linux/tech/2020/05/07/How-to-import-a-gpg-key-on-zypper-(openSUSE).html
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: Two Factor Authentication (2FA) @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/05/07/security-101-two-factor-authentication-2fa.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 73 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-73/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Needs at Least 10 Years to Replace Windows in China @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-needs-at-least-10-years-to-replace-windows-in-china-529924.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The New Ubuntu Server Guide @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-guide
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #170 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-170/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS is certified for the Raspberry Pi @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-20-04-lts-is-certified-for-the-raspberry-pi
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ready, Set, Bake: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS is Now Certified for the Raspberry Pi @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=176991 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Announcing TIMEP: Test Interface for Multiple Embedded Protocols @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/05/08/announcing-timep-test-interface-for-multiple-embedded-protocols.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian 10.4 “Buster” Officially Announced @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-10-4-buster-officially-announced-529932.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Feels Like Home on the Raspberry Pi @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-feels-like-home-on-the-raspberry-pi-529933.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 89 – Bug ou não bug eis a questão @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e89/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 89 – Bug ou não bug eis a questão @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e89/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Wiki630 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue630 :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: First glimpse, as said previously, the New Members and Devs section is under the issue summary header currently, but should be under the General News one.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Guess I missed that one - I fix :D
